
JSON formatting and JavaScript - skiskilo
http://tech.pro/tutorial/2547/json-format-and-javascript
======
NewsReader42
The json_decode() function decodes the value passed as a string (JSON) into
the data in correct format (in this case: an array).....

That's incorrect. json_decode with no second argument creates a standard
object not an array. If you want an array then pass true as the second
argument

